# Milwaukee Surge



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> I can get a deal on a combo with a Surge impact. I'm hesitant. When Milwaukee introduced Fuel, they had problems. I don't like problems. Anybody own a Surge impact?
> 
> I don't know if a driver filled with oil is a good thing. *If the selling point is noise, I don't care about noise.*


That's the way I read it.

It has lower torque than other M18 impacts.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 6, 2016)

I've had it for a couple weeks now and I really like it. For the everyday stuff I would definitely say it's better than the regular fuel. A little smaller, faster, and quieter. I haven't done any big lag bolts with it yet, we'll see how that goes. But if we're talking about everything up to a 3" screw, get it, you'll like it.


----------



## PaddyF924 (Feb 2, 2017)

The peak torque levels are sustained longer then a normal impact. The peak torque levels for a normal impact only lasts extremely short periods of times and the surge hits its peak torque level and then holds it.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

My old impact won't even drive one 2 X4 into another anymore. It's so bad even a Dewalt would be an improvement.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I like being able to use my impact gun for everything, I just drilled out through towo hard 2x4’s with a daredevil bit. Can the surge do that easily?

In complete honesty, there has never been a single time that I was using my impact gun that I thought it was too loud. Noise is part of the job, and I only do residential now too. But noise just doesn’t matter.


----------



## NDC (Jan 12, 2016)

Just how much quieter are we talking about? I have tinnitus that seems to be getting worse so I use ear plugs when I use an impact but is surge still considered loud just not AS loud as a standard impact?


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 6, 2016)

HackWork said:


> I like being able to use my impact gun for everything, I just drilled out through towo hard 2x4’s with a daredevil bit. Can the surge do that easily?
> 
> In complete honesty, there has never been a single time that I was using my impact gun that I thought it was too loud. Noise is part of the job, and I only do residential now too. But noise just doesn’t matter.


I use my impact for everything too. I don't drill a lot of holes, but I keep a 7/8 daredevil on me all the time for when I need to make a hole here and there. If I have a lot of holes to drill, I'll grab the drill. But yes, it does holes just fine. 

I've always been the same way with the noise. But I think that's more of a mindset then anything. When impacts came out they were game changers and the noise was just an acceptable side effect of the performance we got. Impacts are loud, that's just the way it is. But quieter is definitely better, IMO, if you're getting equal or better performance. Probably not worth the investment of a new tool if yours is working fine, but if you're buying a new one anyway...


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 6, 2016)

NDC said:


> Just how much quieter are we talking about? I have tinnitus that seems to be getting worse so I use ear plugs when I use an impact but is surge still considered loud just not AS loud as a standard impact?


It's quite a bit quieter. With a little background noise I barely hear it ratcheting.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm getting the 2nd gen M12 Fuel Impact gun when it comes out.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

While doing office tenant remodel jobs , more than once the building manager has shown up and told us to stop making all the noise when all we were doing is using impact guns to make holes or to secure backing for boxes onto the metal studs. If these things are an improvement on noise then I'm in the market. Tell me more.


Midnight Electric.......


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

PaddyF924 said:


> The peak torque levels are sustained longer then a normal impact. The peak torque levels for a normal impact only lasts extremely short periods of times and the surge hits its peak torque level and then holds it.


I just fail to see how 450ft lbs can be better than ones that have higher torque.


----------



## PaddyF924 (Feb 2, 2017)

Try thinking of it as if you're trying to push something in order to move it. If you do it like an older impact you'll push it as hard as you can for a split second. The surge does it by holding a sustained pressure against the object.


----------



## PaddyF924 (Feb 2, 2017)

I'm not endorsing the surge. I've just seen it used by a coworker. I actually have a m18 fuel one key. I like that i can track the location and customize settings on it.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

*China Making America Great Again!*

God bless Xi Jinping!

http://toolguyd.com/milwaukee-pledg...s-tool-manufacturing-with-new-expansion-plan/


----------

